# New "old" HS928 purchase question...



## Oscar Goldman (Sep 6, 2018)

I have been a lurker here for a while and decided to join to get honest opinions on a purchase I am considering....

Got a chance to buy a 2006 HS928 that was regularly serviced but used only 3 times over the years. Hard to believe I know but this machine is like brand new. If I didnt see it in person I wouldn't have believed it myself !!

Asking price is $1200 ...prolly some dicker room but I am having a hard time pulling out my wallet for a 12 year old machine...like new or not.

I have owned honda mowers (push and riders) and have always thought that Honda over engineered things if that makes sense...not to mention the price of parts I have purchased in the past.

I was looking at an Ariens deluxe 30...then saw this and read its praises on forums like this so now Im a bit confused. My wallet says by new but this thing is almost to mint to pass up.

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

is your driveway flat? then wheels would be fine, even a slightly sloping drive is ok. I have a wheeled 624 that is perfect for my slight slope driveway and sierra snow.

$1200 is a fair bargain. maybe he will take $1000 if you pull out 10 benjamins.

look at it this way. 1000-1200 over 20-30 years is only $50 a year or less. SERIOUSLY! these machines will last this long or longer with proper care and maintenance. it could be the last snowblower you will ever need.

it has electric start too . ( $200 value )

$1000 or 1200 , I think is a fair price. if he waits a couple months he can easily get $1500 or more. I just sold a 928 last week for a lot more than this and it's not as good as this one.

if it were me , I would buy. you could sell it for more in the winter and/or you could sell it 5 years from now for what you pay for it. Honda's hold their value.


----------



## Oscar Goldman (Sep 6, 2018)

Amazing to me that these machines hold there value so well....even at 12 yrs old.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* ALOHA From The Paradise City.. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> if it were me , I would buy. you could sell it for more in the winter and/or you could sell it 5 years from now for what you pay for it. Honda's hold their value.


I think this is a good point. Especially if he'd take a bit less. Hondas hold their value very well, you could probably use it for several years (keep it in good shape), and sell it for around the same, or more. Free use of a really nice blower, even if you decided you wanted something else instead.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Oscar Goldman said:


> Amazing to me that these machines hold there value so well....even at 12 yrs old.


I have only owned Honda's for about 7-8 years and have worked on plenty of my neighbors. Every neighbor on my street except one ( he has an Ariens which is very good also ) has a Honda. About 8 or 9 snowblowers out of 10 are Honda's in our town.

I have a HS624 and an HS80 which is about 30 years old. They look and perform like brand new machines because I take care of them. I bought both during the off season for very good prices and i am not exaggerating that i have been offered TWICE what I paid for them in winter times past.

To be fair , for that 1200 dollars you can get a brand NEW Ariens 828 ( I believe ) from Jack's Small engines online with free shipping and no taxes. I told my neighbor about it because he did not want to pay 3 grand for a new honda with a 3 year warranty. He bought the Ariens , with wheels , and he used it for a winter and a half and is very pleased with it.

I only know Honda's. These forums have experts in Ariens , Toro , and others and whatever you end up buying will give you plenty of advice on repairing and maintaining your machine.

Prices on used machines are starting to go up . Warranties on new machines may be the way to go. Also on you tube there is an excellent video on what to look for in a good used snowblower by donyboy73.

good luck.


----------

